# Palm Trees - Uses for trunk?



## M.D. Vaden (Aug 7, 2003)

Today, I noticed a forum on another tree site for Palm trees.

That made me curious about what the trunks can be used for.

Oregon has very few palms, hardly anything of timber size trunks.

Are the trunks on those considered a "wood?" And are they useful for anything if they are removed.

Maybe some of you California and Florida tree people can fill me in on this.

If a Palm dies, or needs removal, do you use the trunk, or discard it?

Thanks.


----------



## Greg (Aug 7, 2003)

You can't get money for them but people carve totem type poles out of them that look pretty cool. Palms are rough on saws, chippers, and climbers. 
Greg


----------



## TheTreeSpyder (Aug 7, 2003)

......and it don't even burn right, hard to grind too etc.!

If dead when removing, can have 'sour' smell.


----------



## Frans (Aug 11, 2003)

*palm trunks*

Jesse Bawcom told me a good use for palm trunks
Make planters out of them
Cut to the lenght you want and then cut them in half. Dig out the middle -easy to do- and plant what you want in them.
Does'nt rot it is the inside that rots
Frans


----------



## Reed (Aug 12, 2003)

Back to palm logs.

Fort Sumter at the head of Charleston Harbor - the one where the first shot of the Civil War was fired - was built of Palm logs - and of course brick. After a long barrage, more logs were used as were most batteries protected by them around the harbor.

Going around by boat there today, lots of piers are palm - rot free in salt water, certainly not the case in open air. Palm stink. 

Good point source for compost rotting. Bury a confirmed dead one and a couple years later - black as coal dirt complete with active rotting pseudonomas - the aeroginosa type. 

And Arnold absurd for the helm for the great state? They gave us Ronald didn't they?


----------



## John Paul Sanborn (Aug 13, 2003)

Im split the blathering flames off and moved them to the OTF.

Let' all behave here children


----------



## mquinn (Aug 15, 2003)

i've slacked off on helping out on a particular homeowner's tree help forum, but it's one i think is a good source for the average joe, and jps is over there helping out when he has the time. i didn't realize until just now when i checked in that it has a separate palm tree forum. i didn't do a search to see if there was anything there about trunk usage, but if you'd like to do that yourself, send me a private e-mail (it's against the rules of arbosite to link or name another arbo type site), and i'll give you the link.

m


----------

